# Need Feedback



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok guys...I know you have opinions, and are people who actually use and maybe abuse equipment. How about helping me out and look at my site and see what you like and dislike, maybe you have experience with some of the items. I've added a Feedback page to see how I can approve the site. If you have a minute or two, please take a look...Thanks www.compressorpros.com


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks okay to me.


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for taking a look


----------

